# The Summer of the String Quartet – Part Four



## itywltmt (May 29, 2011)

Part One: http://www.talkclassical.com/blogs/itywltmt/251-summer-string-quartet-part.html
Part Two: http://www.talkclassical.com/blogs/itywltmt/257-summer-string-quartet-part.html
Part Three: http://www.talkclassical.com/blogs/itywltmt/262-summer-string-quartet-part.html
Threads: 
http://www.talkclassical.com/13770-summer-string-quartet.html
(Still open for your suggestions)
http://www.talkclassical.com/4091-string-quartet-talks-what-22.html
(Brought to my attention by jurianbai - nice one!)

This week on ITYWLTMT, we are featuring three works by Mozart that are nicknamed after European cities (see the below teaser). As we try and keep things in-step on the Tuesday blog, we will feature a couple of Mozart quartets that were "suggested" by TC contributors.

Additionally, since one of Mozart's stops is _Prague_, I will feature two quartets by Czech composers - one of which was really inspitred by Dvorak's stay in America from 1892 to 1895, as director of the National Conservatory of Music in New York City. All four selections are found on our YouTube channel.

I was pleased a few weeks back to discover a very thorough set of the Dvorak qiartets - which for my money is one of the best sets by any composer, period - on the AvaxHome website. Visit the site and decide if this is something you want to download for your own listening pleasure, with the usual "dark side" implications...

When it comes to the four selections below, no issues - yours to enjoy anywhere you have an Internet connection!

*DETAILED PLAYLIST​**Wolfgang Amadeus MOZART (1756-1791)*
String Quartet No. 17 in B-flat major, "Hunt", K. 458 
[Recommended by jurianbai]
http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL6B8A10E120057064
Performed by Quatuor Mosaiques (on period instruments)

String Quartet No. 20 in D major, "Hoffmeister", K. 499
[Recommended by haydnfan]
http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL939EAD3AFB5DC313
Performed by Quatuor Mosaiques (on period instruments)

*Bedřich SMETANA (1824-1884)*
String Quartet No. 1 in E minor, JB 1:105 "Z mého života" (From My Life)
http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLA62A163C65668F29
Performed by the Jasper String Quartet

*Antonín DVOŘÁK (1841-1904)*
String Quartet No. 12 in F major, Op. 96 "American"
[Recommended by Olias]
http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL2E0F41871E26EDE9
Performed by the Strathcona String Quartet [February 3, 2007 in Edmonton]

*July 29 2011, "I Think You Will Love This Music Too" will be featuring a "musical links" post entitled "Mozart's European Vacation" featuring two alternate interpretations of the "Paris", "Prague" and "Linz" symphonies for you to compare. Read our English and French commentary July 29th on the ITYWLTMT Blogspot blog.*


----------

